# Cutaneous Lymphoma - Any suggestions?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I lost a dog to cutaneous lymphoma. Unfortunately, he went blind very early in the sickness, and one of the lesions began to grow behind his eye, and when it started to bulge, we decided to put him down before things got awful for him.

So I don't have much in the way of suggestions for the lesions aside from asking the vet to up the dose of prednisone and treating them almost like they're bumps from an allergy, but I did want to say that I'm sorry to hear that your girl has this.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am also so sorry to hear your girl is fighting this form of lymphoma( or any form). Steak and kisses to her, and here at GRF almost all of us share our tears with yours from our experiences with cancer in our goldens. It's such an unfair thing for these people-loving beauties.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ahoy*

Ahoy

I am so very sorry to hear about the diagnosis, but glad she is spunky and happy.

I did a google and came up with this-hope these might help.
http://www.google.com/search?source...utaneous+lymphoma&spell=1&fp=956ab502b015b9a1


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your Golden.. Can't say I know anything about cutaneous lymphoma, but here's a product I think might help.. It's homeopathic so can be taken without any interactions to medicatons.. I use some of their products and have friends who have used the skin one.. Anyhow, there's a 60-day guarantee, if nothing i hope it'll relieve the itch..

Here's the link

VETiONX® Derma-IonX

Good luck!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*cutaneous lymphoma*

Five years ago I lost a dog to cutaneous lymphoma, i.e., mycosis fungoides. Google the term and you'll find some info. My boy died when he was only five. He had been mistakenly treated for allergies before he was diagnosed, and lived 10 months longer with treatment. Because he was so young, we did chemo with lomustine. Since you're giving pred, some of the things we did for support might help your girl.
Our Dermatologist prescribed the following:
4 oz. Hollywood Safflower Oil twice a week. We gave it Tues and Fri. You can buy it at Kroger's and it's cheap.
800 IU's Vit E and 400mg SAMe twice a day. We gave it with his meals.
frequent baths two or three times a week with chlorhexiderm shampoo
periodic dosages of cephalexin to keep skin infections at bay
Hill's N/D canned food (or low carb, high fat diet with plenty of omega 3 fish oils)
My husband also bought some walnut salve from a health food store and put a small amount on the worst spots. Just a small dot. It seemed to help with the itching, but it smells bad.
There had been a small trial done with the Hollywood Safflower Oil that stated it helped dogs with this type of cancer. I worried about pancreatitis, but it didn't happen. If nothing else, it made his skin soft and pliable! I do strongly believe the VIT E and SAMe helped him tremendously for liver support. We also frequently added brocolli and brussels sprouts stir fry to his meals.
Check with your Vet before trying any of these ideas. The dosages would probably have to be adjusted for your girl because of her senior status. I'm sure your Vet would want to check her blood work, etc, first.
If you want to try a spray on her skin lesions, check with your Vet and get something he might suggest. Don't go with an expensive miracle spray from the internet. Been there. Done that. Big mistake! I sprayed it on my boy and he screamed in pain. This is not an allergy, it's cancer. You have to be very carefull because cnacerous skin can be very sensitive.
Other than that, we tried to make every day a party for our guy. I tried not to cry or act depressed around him. Goldens can literally read your mind, so try to focus on the positive and remember all the good times you have been blessed with. I know it's hard.
I wish you and your girl the very best of luck.
Debbie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ahoy*

Ahoy

Checking in on you and your girl. I pray things have been o.k.


----------



## Ahoy (Oct 21, 2010)

We visited the vet on Friday and her cancer has spread to her mucus membranes (eyes, mouth, nose). She has now lost the majority of her hair on her torso. She has recently had quite a few bouts with diarrhea, so pumpkin has become a regular part of her diet. She is also suffering from what appears to be small seizures every few minutes and her legs give out on her every once in a while.
After many heart wrenching conversations with my husband and the vet and oncologist, we've decided that we will be putting our girl down the week of the 20th as her quality of life is not good.
Thank you all for your support and responses.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to make this heart wrenching decision. Its so hard, but ultimately the very last selfless gift we can give the loves of our lives. I will say a prayer to give you strength as you help your girl pass over the to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. How heartbreaking.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. We too had to put our boy to sleep in Sept as he had osteosarcoma and was in so much pain.
Praying for you and we'll be thinking of you and your girl.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

So very sorry that you will be saying goodbye to your girl. Please remember that it is a gift that you so lovingly give, releasing her from a body that is causing her pain. Your heart breaks in order to ease her discomfort. My heart aches for you....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. There are no words........Please remember you've done your best for her and I'm sure you've given her a wonderful and happy life.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry, I know what it's like to have to make that decision. But it's the most selfless, loving thing you can do for her, a gift we can only give to our furbabies. My heart goes out to you and you are in my prayers.


----------

